# I can play Chopin etude



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

But I can't play Alkan etude.

or sorabji etude 

or hamelin etude


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I can _almost_ play Liszt etude.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I cant play Rachmaninov etude.




...

But I can play the art of contrafart


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I can _étudier_.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> But I can play the art of contrafart


You wouldn't happen to be this guy, would you?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

^^ I almost died laughing to the beginning of that

this is one of my works:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I can play Glazunov etude!

2 hands doing the work of 1 hand, that is. Both actual hands together will take 4 of my hands at this point...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

'no puedo tocar estudio de Chopin'


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> . . . this is one of my works:


What with you giving Haydn a hand job and all . . . I'm quite impressed.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I can play _Chopsticks_...the piano piece I mean.

Or I used to be able to ages ago.

Does that qualify as a kind of "poor man's etude?"...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I have all these things on my iTunes and I can play them anytime I want.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

But can you play etude of THREE Chopin etude??






or etude of Chopin etude in THIRD AND SIXTH??


----------

